# Wanna see some more socks?



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, do you? 'Cuz I am All-About-Socks, it seems....:shrug:


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I do! And I LOVE that you're sock crazy right now! Your enthusiasm has my sock craving calling my name LOUDLY!


----------



## foxies (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes,yes


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm into knitting, but not into socks just yet. You've stirred my interest. I'd love seeing them.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay. I was just checking because my family is like,..."Uh, they are 'just' socks you know.?" They all think I am losing my mind...










These are my first ones with 'real' sock yarn (75% wool, 25% nylon) on #3 needles. They are so soft. Also, this pattern takes the time to mention one *important* detail that the other 'beginner sock' patterns (2 different ones I did) did not bother to say. You NEED to pick up a stitch BETWEEN the heelflap and the needle that holds the instep stitches. If you dont...you get that little hole. NOW, I know that...& will never forget!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Great work! Which pattern is this one? Yea that little hole can be a pain, there are la sorts of tricks to avoid or fix it. I think that the picking up of the stitches is one of the most tricky things about knitting socks.

Keep up the good work and keep posting the pictures. Your not crazy :shrug: Have any of them actually worn a pair of homemade socks? If not I suggest you make the loudest person a pair and then see if they are quiet after that


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

This is the pattern:

www.knitlist.com/98gift/blueberrysocks.htm 

I really love the way the heels are 'shaped'. 

I made some for my DH and he pronounced them...'just like real socks'. These guys at my house though....they would rather have hats (and one day~ gloves, *gulp*). To them knitting socks is a waste of time, when socks are so 'cheap'. Sigh.

This pair is going in the mail today to my BFF. SHE will appreciate my efforts...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Do we want to see socks???

Isn't that like asking if we want to breathe!!

Thanks for including a link to the pattern. I just picked up some sock yarn and needed a new pattern!

I love the yarn choice for the socks! They look beautiful!!!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow! Wonderful! They look like you've been making them all your life!!


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

I love them!! So cool! I just attended my first "Knit and Chat" last night and am learning to knit so I can make socks just like yours!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

They are beautiful socks! I'll bet Dumbledore would like a pair or two!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow, those are beautiful!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Gone-a=milking, I love that pattern! Almost finished with the first sock using it. Thanks again for posting it.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

love the socks! So glad you posted the pattern too. I have yarn on the way, and will be starting socks as soon as it arrives!

I can only hope to do as well as you did!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 

I like this pattern so much that I am making them again too! I just finished picking up the heelflap stitches and am on a 'HT break' from my knitting.

Mullers Lane, I want to see pics of how yours come out too....


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm down to the heel flap on the 2nd sock. These knit up so fast!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oooh, pretty!

I am going to do the toe decreases...after I put away the groceries. 

They DO knit up fast! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I finished them and they are awesome. This time they are for ME.
Next socks I do are going to be some of those really fussy ones with a 16 row repeating pattern...wish me luck!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi what yarn are those make of? Is that your own homespun?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It's a 6-ply, 70% superwash, 20% nylon and 10% something I can't translate!! It's an Italian sock yarn. Lady in my knitting/craft group moved here from Germany. She owned a yarn store over there.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I can only make socks with 2 needles...how do I learn to knit with 3? Is it easy?
I would love to learn so I can knit these lovely socks.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I actually like using 5 (stitches on 4). You're still only knitting with 2 needles, the rest are just holding the stitches.

Finished my socks last night (Paul took the camera to Indiana this weekend) and started another pair with "horseshoe cables". It won't be as fast as this pattern, every 4th row I'm slipping to stitch holder 12 times.

Still, it's a pretty pattern.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I have printed the pattern and will give it a whirl tonight.


----------

